# SPCK Old Testament Introduction Collection



## D. Paul (Mar 15, 2007)

This is a pre-publication offer from Libronix. Is anyone familiar with this resource? Would it be worth the $36?
http://www.logos.com/products/prepub/details/3015


----------



## Ivan (Mar 15, 2007)

D. Paul said:


> This is a pre-publication offer from Libronix. Is anyone familiar with this resource? Would it be worth the $36?
> http://www.logos.com/products/prepub/details/3015



I don't know that author, but it does say that he is Methodist.


----------

